# Forum Feature Issues



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Over the next few days or so, you will notice certain features appearing and reappearing while we work out some bugs related to the new software, and are updating old add-ons. There is no need to report these issues. Any threads that are started will be rolled into this thread as their answer. Thank you for your patience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

SENC said:


>



One feature that's really buggy is the one known as SENC. It's suspected to be a corrupted file and might permanently disappear at any moment.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

I figure it's time to revert to my old avatar until we get all these issues straightened out. . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

Can we delete Henry and say we didn't mean to. It would help everybody out greatly.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey look I'm using some of Henry's duck calls for intruder alert alarms!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hey look I'm using some of Henry's duck calls for intruder alert alarms!
> 
> View attachment 59592


Got to use them for something.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

Agree, and good call. I always thought the doorman's cap would look pretty natural on you, though, Kevin. (Pictured here talking with Tony, when he was still into bows and before sticks)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Henry, those curls look great on you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Agree, and good call. I always thought the doorman's cap would look pretty natural on you, though, Kevin. (Pictured here talking with Tony, when he was still into bows and before sticks)
> 
> View attachment 59593


No I still wear bows also

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Oscar Zoroaster Phadrig Isaac Norman Henkle Emmannuel Ambroise Diggs......aka Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Oscar Zoroaster Phadrig Isaac Norman Henkle Emmannuel Ambroise Diggs......aka Kevin.



Dude, you have GOT to shake your wikipedia addiction and do some real research man.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dude, you have GOT to shake your wikipedia addiction and do some real research man.


Yeah, @ripjack13! Had you dug just a smidge deeper than wiki, you would have learned that when Kevin became wizard that Oscar and Zoroaster were dropped and he was primarily referred to by the first initials of the remaining names.

Now, for fun, let's see how long it takes the Missippian to figure that out. Any bets?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dude, you have GOT to shake your wikipedia addiction and do some real research man.




That was google!

http://books.google.com/books?id=VvmHiMrz9V4C&pg=PA200&lpg=PA200&dq=Oscar Zoroaster Phadrig Isaac Norman Henkle Emmannuel Ambroise Diggs&source=bl&ots=1bcY9kxmrN&sig=6WPCqmoZnwmJlVl9lzClt2kXM-0&hl=en&sa=X&ei=te0UVLPtF9axyASap4HwDQ&ved=0CHQQ6AEwCg#v=onepage&q=Oscar Zoroaster Phadrig Isaac Norman Henkle Emmannuel Ambroise Diggs&f=false


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Yeah, @ripjack13! Had you dug just a smidge deeper than wiki, you would have learned that when Kevin became wizard that Oscar and Zoroaster were dropped and he was primarily referred to by the first initials of the remaining names.
> 
> Now, for fun, let's see how long it takes the Missippian to figure that out. Any bets?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Now, for fun, let's see how long it takes the Missippian to figure that out. Any bets?



50 to 1. He doesn't even know he's from Georgia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

50-1!!! That's a deal if I ever heard one...


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 59598


Sorry, Marc... wrong one... I think this one reminds me more of our leader.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Uh oh....someones gonna get the frowning of a life time....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Now I am pissed. We have a mole at WB. Someone is going down . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

@Tclem sent me that picture, if that helps.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 59601


Just doing my part to keep this at the top of the new posts list so everyone sees the important PSA at the top. "Bumps" and "TTTs" are so boring.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm from North Carolina Henry

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm thinking this post shows that everything is working correctly and we have nothing to fear with such stalwart leadership in place.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

How much is the tea in china

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2014)

Tclem said:


> How much is the tea in china




Two chickens and half a rabbit. Everyone knows that.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

Chickens. Rabbits. Chinese tea. I feel better now. I just don't know why . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Chickens. Rabbits. Chinese tea. I feel better now. I just don't know why . . . .


Do you weight less than an hour ago

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

